# Does anybody have any ideas of what brand and year of this riding lawn mower is?



## incej25 (May 13, 2014)

I just received an old riding lawn mower. I am trying to figure out what kind of mower it is and what year it is. The lower is rusted therefore I am unable to find a brand on it. The model number is 135202 and the motor is Briggs & Stratton corp. The handlebars are broke but can be welded back on. If you know anything about this mower or know anybody or place that does can you please notify me. Thank you


----------

